# headache from using computer.



## sunrock (27 Feb 2009)

Having recently got back to using the computer and the internet I noticed that after a session using the internet I have a mild headache and I feel a bit stunned and disorientated. This sensation can last for hours. 

I am using a wireless modem and am wondering if this is the cause or if it is simply eyestrain.

I know I could change to a wired modem but don`t want to do this without being sure of the cause first.

Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## adder1 (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: computer headache*

It could indeed be eye strain is the screen too bright try lowering brightness a bit also try lowering the resolution of the screen if the text on it appears uncomfortably small or if you have to be very close to the screen to read it

PS
just thought of something else rather than changing resulotion try using large fonts. To do this simply right click on empty part of screen. Click on properties in the popup box that appears click on appearances select font size then change to large to finish click on apply


----------



## allthedoyles (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: computer headache*

If you have an old monitor , it may not have an anti-glare screen .....................If so , you may be exposed to UV Radiation


----------



## pudds (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: computer headache*



allthedoyles said:


> If you have an old monitor , it may not have an anti-glare screen .....................If so , you may be exposed to UV Radiation



So does this mean that all vdu's built say within the last 3yrs or more have antiglare built in as standard?

**************************

If using XP pressing control plus (+ or -) will increase or decrease the text size on screen.

Also take a short break away from the screen about every 20 or 30 minutes is strongly recommended.


----------



## ajapale (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: computer headache*

[broken link removed]



> Computer Vision Syndrome
> By Dr. Jeffrey Anshel, O.D., Visual Ergonomics Specialist
> Mar 12, 2007 - 4:53:00 PM
> 
> ...


​


----------



## sunrock (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: computer headache*

Thanks for all the info.
It seems that my worry about the wireless modem is unfounded, which is good news as it will save me the expense of changing to wired.
Didn`t realise you could change the text size by pressing control and using + and-,  very good to know this.
It seems the glare is the culprit,even tho`it doesn`t worry me at all when I am using the computer.However I have taken to wearing sunglasses while at the screen and so far no headaches....so maybe this is the answer.I will post again in a few days when I will give a more definitive answer.


----------



## adder1 (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: computer headache*



sunrock said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> It seems that my worry about the wireless modem is unfounded, which is good news as it will save me the expense of changing to wired.
> Didn`t realise you could change the text size by pressing control and using + and-,  very good to know this.
> It seems the glare is the culprit,even tho`it doesn`t worry me at all when I am using the computer.However I have taken to wearing sunglasses while at the screen and so far no headaches....so maybe this is the answer.I will post again in a few days when I will give a more definitive answer.



try ajusting the contrast level and brightness this will reduce the glare make sure there is a good light source in the room you are viewing the screen in. This will prevent your eyes having to adjust as much every time you look away from the screen so should reduce strain


----------



## sunrock (5 Mar 2009)

*Re: computer headache*

How does one adjust the contrast and brightness?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (5 Mar 2009)

if there are no manual contrast and brightness knobs then try seeing if there is a button on the monitor that if pressed will give you an on screen display with various menu options and one of them been to change brightness / contrast.


----------



## justsally (5 Mar 2009)

Is this of any help:-

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000594.htm


----------



## AlastairSC (5 Mar 2009)

Or try increasing the screen refresh rate (the number of times per second that the screen is re-drawn). Start - settings - control panel - display - settings (tab)- advanced (button) - monitor (tab). Refresh rate should be 75Hz at least.


----------



## galleyslave (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: computer headache*



allthedoyles said:


> If you have an old monitor , it may not have an anti-glare screen .....................If so , you may be exposed to UV Radiation



anti glare screens reduce glare from the screen. nothing to do with UV radiation. I would look at the screen refresh rate first, also the brightness and contrast. Is the text too small... stuff like that


----------



## Skuldugery (6 Mar 2009)

Set the display to the highest resolution as well and the refresh rate that can cause flicker, i hav to look at 2 screens in work all day!


----------

